# inhaltd er ebene kann nicht direkt bearbeitet werden?



## Precog (8. Oktober 2002)

was heißt:
"Ebene kann nicht direkt bearbeitet werden"
oder:
"Konnte den ... nicht benutzen, da der Inhlt der Ebene
nicht direkt bearbeitet werden kann"?
wann kommt das immer und wie kann ich das umgehen?
Beispiel:
ich mach ein rechtek und will dadrin rumradieren.
geht nicht. wieso nicht?

thx,
victork


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

Du darfst dein Rechteck nicht als gefüllte Pfadfläche anlegen !


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

änder bei deinem form tool die eigenschaften,
wenn du jetzt zeichnest, machst du eine form ebene, auf
der man nicht direkt arbeiten kann, stell es um und alles 
geht.

mfg

*edit mythos du *piep*


----------

